# Wauk-A-Way Farm



## rosaroca (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi everyone. I need a current email address or contact info for Wauk-A-Way farm. I need to contact them about including some of their Champion ponies in my Outstanding Shetland book.

Thanks in advance!

Pat


----------



## Lewella (Mar 20, 2008)

Doc doesn't have email


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 21, 2008)

The Wauk-A-Way Farm, at one time did have an e-mail AND website, however I believe that both are inactive now.


----------



## kaykay (Mar 22, 2008)

you have to call to talk to doc and last time I spoke with him he wasnt doing very well physically. I am so blessed to own a wauk a way mare and Im so sad he has had to disperse

Heres his phone number

Dr William Wempe

Lawrence,KS

(785) 748-0812


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 25, 2008)

kaykay said:


> you have to call to talk to doc and last time I spoke with him he wasnt doing very well physically. I am so blessed to own a wauk a way mare and Im so sad he has had to disperse
> 
> Heres his phone number
> 
> ...



Do they still have horses??


----------



## kaykay (Mar 25, 2008)

Last time I talked to him he still had some to sell but I know they were going quickly. Sadly some of the newest foals had to be sold without papers as Doc has gone blind and his son died so there was no one to match the foals up


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 26, 2008)

kaykay said:


> Last time I talked to him he still had some to sell but I know they were going quickly. Sadly some of the newest foals had to be sold without papers as Doc has gone blind and his son died so there was no one to match the foals up


Oh My, that is so sad! I am SO sorry to hear that


----------

